# Thanks Kingston



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

For making the last leg of the Seaway Challenge such a great day. Weather was great, course was fun, food was good and location was beautifull. Congrates to all the shooters for coming out and supporting all the clubs who help make this a great series and lets hope we get to enjoy them all for many more years, the boys and I really enjoyed ourselves this year and will be back for more next year. I did take some pictures but to tired to post so they will come later. And Paul I'm gunning for ya next year....lol I'd take more lessons from ya but at $20 a shot I can't afford it.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

big ugly pauls only paying you 20 dollars a lesson to take them from him no friggin wonder the outcome. good seeing everybody out today and had a blast as well.....


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I would like to thank the Seaway committee and the Kingston Archery club for all their hard work today.
A special thanks to Cheryl and Cheryl for another great year and all of their hard work!!
Congratulations to all of the Seaway winners and a special thank you to all the sponsers for the prize donations.
Without all of the hard work by the above mentioned, the Seaway Challenge would not be what it is today.
Thanks Nuge for all your time. You made Ladymoose very happy with her new strings.
No dry fires today.lol
Have a safe summer holiday season and see you all at next years 2012 Seaway Challenge.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks to all the volunteers, participating clubs and shooters for making this another great tournament. We look forward to it every year and this year did not disappoint!

Paulie - anytime bud, glad to see Laura having a good time yesterday!

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Hey guys who is the gentleman that took the pics at the awards yesterday.. I would like to get a copy of myself cheryl and paul so I can frame it and put it on my wall of fame or shame what ever its called ..or could someone tell him to call my number on tourny poster or what ever...thanks in advance...TED


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Ted he is a member of Durham and I will be getting a disc from him and will make sure you get a copy of your pic.

Randy


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Hats off to all the clubs.Just a super job done by everybody involved.
Cheers Charles


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes it was very nice,Thks Dan


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Great windup to the seaway, it was pretty evident a lot of work went in to cutting lanes and setting targets. Special thanks to Cheryl and Cheryl.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I only made it to Durham and Kingston this year but had a great time at both, both clubs did an outstanding job.Everyone one that put the seaway together should be very proud as it is a very successful and well run event. I will be sure to make it to all the seaway shoots next year and am very excited to be able to take part. Thanks again, see you at the Durham shoot next week!


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Great shoot great people thanks to all


----------

